# 5" pored concrete slab on grade?



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Was woundering what the going rate was for a 5" (3,500 psi) slab on grade with #4 18" OC/EW was going for a SF. I am talking 30,000+ SF job. Now say the samething but a 10" on avg. thick slab over and existing slab that has setteled between Colum lines?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I would say the going rate, after lawyers fees and court settlements would probably exceed $300,000....


----------

